# Egg donation Institut Marques



## DeeClaff (9 mo ago)

Hello all, 

Newbie here - I hope I'm not posting in the wrong place! I'm just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Institut Marques in Barcelona? 

I'm about to go with egg donation and was just looking to see if any one out there has any tips / advice they might have. 

Many thanks and baby dust to all xxx 

Dee


----------

